
The C64 Re-Reborn – Preorder - bjoko
https://retrogames.biz/the-c64/
======
jmpman
Where’s the US ordering option? Can you emulate the clunking sound of the 1541
drive while reading from the USB?

------
bjoko
Info from the website:

The C64 is back, this time full-sized with a working keyboard for the
dedicated retro home-computer fan.

Featuring three switchable modes – C64, VIC 20, and Games Carousel.

Connect to any modern TV via HDMI for crisp 720p HD visuals, at 60 Hz or 50
Hz.

An updated joystick, now featuring micro switches, companions the hardware
making the included games even more fun than ever.

The Games Carousel has 64 pre-installed games including classics such as
California Games, Paradroid and Boulder Dash, with new additions like Attack
of the Mutant Camels, Hover Bovver, Iridis Alpha, and Gridrunner.

Topped off with the recently released shoot ’em up Galencia and text adventure
Planet of Death to let you relive the glory days of true keyboard gaming!
Plus, THEC64® allows you to load and save your own files and games via USB
stick (including multi-disk titles) and program in C64 or VIC 20 BASIC.

------
pixelbath
I get why the C64 Mini didn't have peripherals, but is this the same device
(ARM SoC) with a keyboard pre-attached? If so, that means:

    
    
      * No cartridge interface
      * No drive or other peripheral interface (except USB)
    

I suppose I expected more effort to be put into a full-size recreation, but
this is another "mini" console aimed straight at nostalgia. The joystick has
microswitches this time around, at least.

------
bullen
Will the case be compatible with the old motherboards and keyboards? Probably
not but that would be great!

